# RP for Naruto



## LoveKing (Aug 11, 2020)

I know a lot of us are huge Naruto fans, so I would like to share an RP that I hope all of us can enjoy. 

In a new AU (Alternate Universe), where the canon characters we know and love don’t exist, where the shinobi world starts right after the warring period, and where fresh creative and fun ideas come to fruition, you will find that here at narutorplegacy.com . If you have a character on another site that you have progressed and developed, and wish to not lose that progress, we have a conversion system that allows individuals to take skills, weapons, jutsu, funds, prizes, etc and convert it to our site when making your new character or keeping the same one.


To find out more information, please join our discord chat  to find out more! Everything you could have wanted out of a Naruto based RP is here at narutorplegacy.com ! We look forward to speaking/RPing with you! (Kage Seats are open for newcomers)


----------

